# Lower mount CJ



## fine79 (Jan 6, 2009)

I just got an old heavy Western 6'-6" setup, and am fabbing the mounts for my 79 CJ7. I've looked at a lot of examples where the lower is tied to the lift point, and braced in the rear. This would be affected by lift and suspension travel.

Then, I looked at the Western website, to see what was OEM. Their lower mount point is more like a swing arm that pivots way back on the frame, and hangs off the leaf springs in front ...look at it here

http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/2853_050184.pdf

This design looks like it would keep the push point low, no matter what the suspension is doing. Also, it would reduce the amount of sprung weight.

I think that's the way I'm going to go... Does anyone have this setup?

I'm also looking for air shocks for the front.. anyone know the Monroe P/N?

Thanks!...Great site!


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I supported mine with angle braces back from the plow mount.










1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Had a '59 CJ5 many years ago with a Western setup like in your link. I'm sure that jeep and many others like it plowed a lot of snow. The Meyer setup for old jeeps pushes from behind the axle also but hangs from the frame in the front. I had one of these also and never any problems. Check these for ideas...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LOWER-SNOW-PLOW-FRAME-55-72-CJ-CJ5-JEEP-WILLYS_W0QQitemZ200293136788QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMotors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item200293136788&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=72%3A727|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Jeep-CJ7-Meyer-Plow-Pump-Frame-and-Blade-with-Controls_W0QQitemZ280299806875QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMotors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item280299806875&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=72%3A727|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

IMHO, the better mounts push from behind the axle on old jeeps.


----------



## fine79 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas 04...

The reason that I'm leaning toward the 'swing arm' style is I need new springs, and I don't know what my final height will be. I just need to get it working for now. With this style, I should be able to lift it later without having to re-do the lower mount.

It does look like it would act like a very rigid anti-sway bar, and might cause handling or traction problems.

I guess I figured there were more people out there running this style of mount who could give some feedback... Maybe I should have posted this in the Western forum.

Thanks!


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm guessing you won't get much response there either. This is old iron, Western probably hasn't made a mount like that since the 70's, maybe even 60's. I have to laugh when I hear guys say "my plow is really old, I bought it new in '99". To me '99 would be a new plow.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

fine79;708416 said:


> Thanks for the ideas 04...
> 
> The reason that I'm leaning toward the 'swing arm' style is I need new springs, and I don't know what my final height will be. I just need to get it working for now. With this style, I should be able to lift it later without having to re-do the lower mount.
> 
> ...


Minimal sway bar effects if the trailing arms are longer than the spring. Probably act more like a traction bar than a sway bar.

I have a simular setup on my CJ and don't have any real problems with it. Only one time when I fooleshly used it as a tow point and bent up one side.


----------



## cj5fun (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a 6.6 western with the setup your looking at it has done me well for 12 years. I don't tighten my spring hangers tight, let them move a bit it doesn't hurt a thing.


----------



## fine79 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks 76 and CJ5 ! 

That's what I was wanting to hear... I just finished the hoop and am ready to crawl underneath

CJ5Fun, could you snap a pic and post it?

Think I broke my welder:realmad:


----------

